# Draft question



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I doubt this will happen but entertain this thought for a moment, if you will. Suppose Paxson does a deal with the Jazz to move down in the draft. Rumors has it that Utah wants to move up badly and would listen to any team above them, provided the deal is not lopsided. 

If Cleveland could get 2 picks in the 1st round but move down from the 10 spot, would it seem risky to you? To be honest with you, I'd actually consider that offer. That's not saying I would do it but I would listen to the offer. This is a hypothetical situation anyways but humor me.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I would never trade down except this year.

It is a great year to trade down, friend.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree, the Cavs could probably trade down and get as good or better player than at 10. It's all high schoolers and europeans. Who really knows what you're getting. With two picks the odds of getting one of them right might increase.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I would be for that. Most of the players in this draft appear to be pretty comparable. If you can get two of them for the price of one, I think it's a good deal. Especially since most of the point guards are going to drop.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The more I think about it, the more moving down makes sense. Either you do a one-shot draft (one player) and take Childress or Jackson. Or you can get daring and get 2 players you can take chances with. Heck, you could draft Telfair-Jefferson in the same night or Telfair-Swift or even Humpries-Smith. The possibilities seem endless by moving down and you're less "stuck" if one player doesn't pan out, at least the other one will. Compared to 1 pick, where if he tanks, you've essentially wasted the draft and you're no better now than you were before.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I was talking with a friend today and we went back and forth on the subject. 

Since Cleveland's starting 5 is pretty much set and not going to change (or not much) next year, Cleveland is essentially going to draft a bench player anyway. And since the Cavs are so dependent on starters, the bench never plays much. So would it make so much of a difference as to who sits the bench, a high schooler or a college kid? I figure Cleveland won't be in the lottery next year (barring injuries) and need to take the best talents now.


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

Childress looks like he will be long gone before 10, Jackson may still be around, Gordon, who I want, looks like he is slipping, but I believe they are bluffs.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> Since Cleveland's starting 5 is pretty much set and not going to change (or not much) next year, Cleveland is essentially going to draft a bench player anyway.


Who are you saying is the 5th starter?? (I don't think the 5th starter is even on the team yet.)

I agree that Clev should take the best talent, even if they think it is another HS player... but everything Paxson has been saying has got to lead you to think they're drafting a college player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Who are you saying is the 5th starter?? (I don't think the 5th starter is even on the team yet.)


Even if Cleveland takes a Nelson, he won't start over McInnis. Even if Cleveland takes Jackson, if Newble is still there, Jackson might not start over Newble right away (you ease into that). The 3 is the only spot I could see changing next year.

1- McInnis
2- James
3 - Newble or ?
4- Boozer
5 - Z

I can't see much changing.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi all, im new to the forum but have been reading for a lil while. I would just like to no why many ppl dont think highly of Josh Smith. I think that is a high chance that he could fall in the draft to us and altho high school players have fallen in the past that is because they have kind've been alone. Josh will have Lebron with him who im sure will help him greatly and i think this kid could be the eventual steal of the draft. Just to think of what this kid could become in a few years is scary if teamed up with Lebron.

I know we do need a pg but i believe mcinnis is good enough for the meanwhile and if we pick Smith and him and Lebron become a tandem then i dont believe we are going to need a superstar pg for the team to suceed. It could be scary what the combination of Lebron, Smith and Boozer could become.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Josh Smith is raw but has the potential to be something special in this league. But like many young players, he is inconsistent and can look great in one workout and so-so the next.

I've seen Smith play in person and he impressed me. Despite any flack Josh may be getting right now, I doubt Cleveland will have a chance to draft him. Smith should be gone for the 10th pick. Unless Cleveland somehow gets to move up in the draft (unlikely, moving down is much easier), I don't see this happening.

I agree with you that the height, strength and athleticism that James-Smith have could make for a devestating combination. 

We'll all see draft night. If the Cavs somehow landed Smith, I would be happy.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

well smith seems to be hovering around cleveland's pick on many mock drafts with some mock drafts seeing cleveland pass on him. I simply think that unless we can get ben gordon as a pg i would think the risk with smith is enough to take him, the potential of him and Lebron is up there I think with a jordan-pippen combinaton. As long as Smith doesnt have a poor attitude then I think he has gotta be the man Cleveland should try and get.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't think Smith has a poor attitude but he is very serious and Spartan-like about his basketball, which could give off the wrong impression to some people (might not be as warm and open as some other people are). I like his dedication, that's a good thing about Smith.

I think some GM's may change their tune at the last second and select Josh Smith. Nobody wants to see him explode, become a great player and be reminded of their failure to scoop him up. I could honestly see Smith going around 6-8 (barring draft days trades which changes everything).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Utah isn't going to trade up. I think they really are locking on Humprhies from Minnesota. Reminds some people of a very young Karl Malone. I think Cleveland needs to stay where they are and try and get someone who can play with LeBron. Dorrell Wright, Telfair, and Livingston would be the best thoughts.


----------

